# Stage 1 Elkas



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

Well pulled the trigger on a set of Stage 1's with Rebound, hope they make a difference with my lift kit on right now it's like riding on a Plank!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

should make a HUGE difference


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Please post a full review when you get them. I've been thinking hard about doing the same thing.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

z24guy said:


> Please post a full review when you get them. I've been thinking hard about doing the same thing.


Same :agreed:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NMK just ordered him some too I believe


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay so I've been in a discussion with my riding buddy, he swears I shouldn't use my 2" lift with the Elkas but I don't see why I shouldn't. I will lose about 1- 1-1/2" of clearance changing to the Elkas already.

Anyone have any thoughts either to keep the lift or remove it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Did he say why not? Could you email a tech or engineer @ Elka and ask them?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Did he say why not? Could you email a tech or engineer @ Elka and ask them?


This is what I would do.Friendly advice is not always correct.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Did he say why not? Could you email a tech or engineer @ Elka and ask them?


:agreed: i do not see a problem with running a lift with elkas my buddy is running lift and elkas on his can am but maybe engineers say different......


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

All I know is the Elka or any other adjustable shock works better because of the proper combination of preload,compression adjustment and rebound. To get all that in a range you can feel and use, most preloads are set so you are closer to the middle of your a-arm travel and at a specific arch ratio. Lifts mostly push the a-arm down by setting the shock lower increasing it's preload. You can increase an Elka's preload to hold the quad at or very near where it was with the OE shocks but you will not feel any real difference..a complete waste of money. Its my opinion that if you need the clearance a 2" lift gives you and it needs to be set there, then a set of Elkas or any other high-end shock would be pointless to have unless you have a lift that also uses longer a-arms so the ride height can be set somewhere close to mid travel. JMO..


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

Well his arguement is the added stress on the shocks from the lift will hinder their operation. I tend to disagree, the shocks can be adjusted for more or less stress it won't change in how they handle the shock load as per say.

The only thing that happens is the center of gravity changes with the lift as you are now 2" higher than stock height. He already emailed tech support they haven't replied back to them yet. I will update when I hear back.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> All I know is the Elka or any other adjustable shock works better because of the proper combination of preload,compression adjustment and rebound. To get all that in a range you can feel and use, most preloads are set so you are closer to the middle of your a-arm travel and at a specific arch ratio. Lifts mostly push the a-arm down by setting the shock lower increasing it's preload. You can increase an Elka's preload to hold the quad at or very near where it was with the OE shocks but you will not feel any real difference..a complete waste of money. Its my opinion that if you need the clearance a 2" lift gives you and it needs to be set there, then a set of Elkas or any other high-end shock would be pointless to have unless you have a lift that also uses longer a-arms so the ride height can be set somewhere close to mid travel. JMO..


that makes sense to me thats why they are custom made for rider weight, bike, and style of riding.......never thought of it that way before but makes perfect sense now that i think about it.....(kind of makes me wonder if i should tell my buddy with the canam to try with out the lift.......he bought stage 4's but hasnt had anytime on them as he piled up his p/s box and has been sitting in brp dealership for the last month....hate to see him waste that kind of money!!!!!!!)


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

narfbrain said:


> that makes sense to me thats why they are custom made for rider weight, bike, and style of riding.......never thought of it that way before but makes perfect sense now that i think about it.....(kind of makes me wonder if i should tell my buddy with the canam to try with out the lift.......he bought stage 4's but hasnt had anytime on them as he piled up his p/s box and has been sitting in brp dealership for the last month....hate to see him waste that kind of money!!!!!!!)


 
One other thought though...I wonder...sence Elkas are custom made for each rider, machine and style, could they custom make one that works well with a lift...I mean these guys can do about anything...couldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I specified lift, aggressive terrain, mud/water. I am checking with the company I ordered with to clarify if they passed the info on to Elka, we shall see.


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

And here is the official word from Elka:
YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY RIGHT

The lift kits change the shock location. It puts the shocks straight instead of angle…therefore changing the motion ratio and give a crappy ride.

Your friend will have to choose…a good ride with adjustable ride height (read: Elka shocks) or a lift kit.

Regards,

--

Sebastian Levesque
Sales Representative


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well I guess that's that.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks like I will stay away from getting shocks, 

Try different springs and see if that does anything...


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

well vogie since you got them ordered anyways are you going to try them with the lift? who knows still might be night and day difference between stock and elkas.....or you gunna take the lift out for the ride? either way let us know how they do i know i certainly would like to know......especially because we all know brutes are no cadillac......im sure there is a whole pile of guys out there wanting a little more performance to the suspension


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm still deciding, I am waiting to pull the trigger on a STandard Bore Kit and part of me is thinking I should turn this thing into a trail rocket and buy a 2nd bike to make a mud machine. The other part of me says screw it, leave the lift on and see what happens.

Either way I just sold my 30" silverbacs and am anxiously awaiting the 28 OL2's I could run them without a lift(I'm hoping) we will see how the next few weeks play out.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

vogie said:


> I am waiting to pull the trigger on a STandard Bore Kit .


 
Same here! :banana:


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

dont know if you can run 28'' laws without them going cookie monster on your rear fenders from time to time?.....my 27'' xtrs are as big as i would want to go without lift i think was thinking about 28" laws but think i'm going to try the 28" terms.....very similar tread pattern to xtr's but [email protected]#$ had really good luck with the xtrs so...... i think thats the way im going....and ive been looking at different options for the rebuild this winter too......got about 5000 km on it now......figure it could probably use some love!!!! but if you do put the elkas on let us know how it turns out with the lift


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

narfbrain said:


> dont know if you can run 28'' laws without them going cookie monster on your rear fenders from time to time?.....my 27'' xtrs are as big as i would want to go without lift i think was thinking about 28" laws but think i'm going to try the 28" terms.....very similar tread pattern to xtr's but [email protected]#$ had really good luck with the xtrs so...... i think thats the way im going....and ive been looking at different options for the rebuild this winter too......got about 5000 km on it now......figure it could probably use some love!!!! but if you do put the elkas on let us know how it turns out with the lift


I use to run 28 s/w laws on mine with regular offset aftermarket wheels and never had any issues with clearance front or rear.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> I use to run 28 s/w laws on mine with regular offset aftermarket wheels and never had any issues with clearance front or rear.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


cool i just didnt see the room for them on mine.....mind you xtrs do fit pretty big as well


----------



## opcruzer (Sep 1, 2011)

I am curious, does anyone have anything to report? Did anyone try the elkas with a lift of any kind? I am in the same boat (wanting elkas with a 2" lift).


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

My stage 2 elkas will be here next week. I thought if putting a two inch lift on it, but seems that would defeat the purpose of the elkas for me (fast trail rising)


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry I haven't ridden since I bought them, where I live here in Canada there is just too much snow :/ I'll be testing them in a month or two.


----------

